# Who is this?



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

What is the name of this furry character?

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6976/1275018937422.png


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice figure
I have no idea who that is though


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

oh murr :3


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Mmm~ I dont know but I would like to know.


----------



## Don (Jun 5, 2010)

Hell if I know, but she does have poor taste in hockey teams :V

inb4iwanttofuckher


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Hell if I know, but she does have poor taste in hockey teams :V
> 
> inb4iwanttofuckher



http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/1452/smilecb.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

@OP, even _I_ would hit that.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

what the fuck.

Who the fuck cares if they have names.  As for which artists are responsible... I have the 2nd one's name on the tip of my tongue.  It's probably on the pic and you've just cropped it out.  Which is a dick move.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

WAAAAY too big.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 5, 2010)

look at those butter-knife fingers


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> what the fuck.
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they have names.  As for which artists are responsible... I have the 2nd one's name on the tip of my tongue.  It's probably on the pic and you've just cropped it out.  *Which is a dick move*.



i coped it since it include nudity


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

are you telling me that second ones been cropped?!?, good god the head doesn't fit and i have quite a large monitor


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> are you telling me that second ones been cropped?!?, good god the head doesn't fit and i have quite a large monitor



I dont know if i would be allowed to post the full image since there are dare i say TITS


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> are you telling me that second ones been cropped?!?, good god the head doesn't fit and i have quite a large monitor


Monitor size is irrelevant. You could have a 42" screen with a 800x600 *resolution *for all we know.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> I dont know if i would be allowed to post the full image since there are dare i say TITS



Why did you post it at all? Why so big? What the fuck is the point of this thread?

Edits don't change the truth, BTW.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

800x600 ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why did you post it at all? Why so big? What the fuck is the point of this thread?



He's deliberately shitposting to see how long it will take for him to get banned.


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> 800x600 ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Your face ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why did you post it at all? Why so big? What the fuck is the point of this thread?









Are you sure you want to know what it is?


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Sugar-Coated Cyanide said:


> Monitor size is irrelevant. You could have a 42" screen with a 800x600 *resolution *for all we know.



I just like to assume that people aren't that stupid to have it set to 800x600... I have to much faith in the human race don't I


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> I just like to assume that people aren't that stupid to have it set to 800x600... I have to much faith in the human race don't I


too*

Yes, you do. I know quite a few people who still use 800x600 and wonder why everything looks so tiny on their mega-freaking-huge, $1000++ monitor.

Thank God that pretty much all new computers come with it automatically set at 1024x768 or higher.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> Are you sure you want to know what it is?



I'm pretty sure I already do know, but I'd like to actually hear you say it.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember i offer the truth nothing more?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> I just like to assume that people aren't that stupid to have it set to 800x600... I have to much faith in the human race don't I


 
Your faith in your friends is yours.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> Your faith in your friends is yours.




Yes, fortune cookie :shock:


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> Remember i offer the truth nothing more?



Blah, blah, bald techno-negro pill pusher.  Yes, of course you do.  :V


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Blah, blah, bald techno-negro pill pusher.  Yes, of course you do.  :V



whoa... bit racy )


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> whoa... bit racy )



Actually I think Lawrence Fishburne kicks ass, but that's beside the point.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Blah, blah, bald techno-negro pill pusher.  Yes, of course you do.  :V








This is your last chance after this there is no going ask you take a the blue pill you wake up the storie ends and you can believe what ever you want to believe you take red pill and you can see just how deep fur fandom goes


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Stupid troll is stupid, why don't you just shut up if you're not going to contribute anything positive.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> This is your last chance after this there is no going ask you take a the blue pill you wake up the storie ends and you can believe what ever you want to believe you take red pill and you can see just how deep fur fandom goes



This is getting boring and I'm getting hungry.  Does the blue pill taste like schnozzleberries?


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Stupid troll is stupid.



I was actually gonna say boring troll is boring
But yours works as well


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

ok, Just post the F****** pic now please this sh*t is getting old


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Stupid troll is stupid, why don't you just shut up if you're not going to contribute anything positive.



This is not a troll, Tashy. I expected you to change.

This is a n-e-w-f-a-g or if you want to resort to trollin' - 'Failtroll'.
This guy is a basement dweller.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> ok, Just post the F****** pic now please this sh*t is getting old



What pic


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> What pic



oh never mind I just realized my mistake, just ignore that last post


----------



## Luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey I don't know who she is but I like that she's into hockey.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 5, 2010)

This is stupid.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> This is stupid.



THEN WHY DON'T YOU LOCK IT


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> This is stupid.



sure it is sure it is


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> This is stupid.




welcome to the den,


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Sugar-Coated Cyanide said:


> too*
> 
> Yes, you do. I know quite a few people who still use 800x600 and wonder why everything looks so tiny on their mega-freaking-huge, $1000++ monitor.
> 
> Thank God that pretty much all new computers come with it automatically set at 1024x768 or higher.



I set mine at 1024x768 just now, to remember what it's like. Fucking huge ass-icons. Now my arrangement is all screwed up. I set it back to 1600x900.



Tycho said:


> This is getting boring and I'm getting hungry.  Does the blue pill taste like schnozzleberries?



Chowder?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Chowder?



What the fuck? Who the hell would make chowder-flavored pills? Maybe Gorton's.  Trust the Gorton's drug dealer fisherman.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck? Who the hell would make chowder-flavored pills? Maybe Gorton's.  Trust the Gorton's drug dealer fisherman.



Im sure they would be chicken flavored


----------



## Ratte (Jun 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> THEN WHY DON'T YOU LOCK IT



Because I know it pisses you off.



Tony-the-Wolf said:


> welcome to the den,



I mod this place, numbnuts.



Tycho said:


> What the fuck? Who the hell would make chowder-flavored pills? Maybe Gorton's.  Trust the Gorton's drug dealer fisherman.



I think he was referring to the show, not the food.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I think he was referring to the show, not the food.



Who the fuck would watch a show named *Chowder*? Besides everybody but me, that is


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Who the fuck would watch a show named *Chowder*? Besides everybody but me, that is



Americans


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck? Who the hell would make chowder-flavored pills? Maybe Gorton's.  Trust the Gorton's drug dealer fisherman.





Ratte said:


> I think he was referring to the show, not the food.



Yeah. It has really moronic names for shit like that.



Kaizy said:


> Americans



I think it was made by Canadians, actually.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty safe to say this fucker got derailed the second the OP clicked "submit".


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because I know it pisses you off.



Nothing pisses me off anymore

Though, I agree with making this thread a bit longer to have more fun.


Try me
You cannot win the Encalve Ratte

You can't


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think it was made by Canadians, actually.



They made it knowing the American children would love it


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Who the fuck would watch a show named *Chowder*? Besides everybody but me, that is



I actually heard Chowder wasn't that bad.

And I know for a fact that Flapjack and Adventure Time are awesome.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> What is the name of this furry character?
> 
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6976/1275018937422.png



Its DarkDuck64 that draws those.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 5, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Its DarkDuck64 that draws those.



I knew you'd know :V
Also that other picture of her making out with the girl wearing the Canadiens shirt is hotter.

AND OH GEE FINALLY A REPLY TO THE OP THIS IS SURPRISING


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 5, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I knew you'd know :V
> Also that other picture of her making out with the girl wearing the Canadiens shirt is hotter.



Yeah, that one is hotter... 

Actually, I'm not sure that its DarkDuck64 that actually draws them, but they are her characters, and she commissions the pics for her stories.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> What is the name of this furry character?
> 
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6976/1275018937422.png


Generic animu dog #3456798512


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 5, 2010)

I love you people, Lol. 3 pages in and finally someone actually comes up  with  a relevant reply. 

Anyway, as Irreverent said, that's DarkDuck64's collie character,  Rachel.

Not sure who's depicted in the second, but it's definitely tsampikos  art.


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

I just skimmed through 3 pages of stupid, why did I just do that?


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just skimmed through 3 pages of stupid, why did I just do that?



Probably the same reason any of us did...there was nothing better to do at that moment


----------



## Slyck (Jun 5, 2010)

Yo momma.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nothing pisses me off anymore
> 
> Though, I agree with making this thread a bit longer to have more fun.
> 
> ...



It's enclave.



WillowWulf said:


> I just skimmed through 3 pages of stupid, why did I just do that?



Boredom.


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Boredom.


But I had only just gotten here


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I had only just gotten here



And?


----------



## Debacle (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Pretty safe to say this fucker got derailed the second the OP clicked "submit".



It was never on the rails. There was hardly any room for discussion after the first reply, since no one knows who any of the characters are. :roll:


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Why do we have pointless threads like this?


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 5, 2010)

God that picture is so fucking hot.

Im gonna go loathe myself for a couple of hours now


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> God that picture is so fucking hot.
> 
> Im gonna go loathe myself for a couple of hours now


What picture?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Why do we have pointless threads like this?



Hi, welcome to FAF!


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Hi, welcome to FAF!


Okay, I get it now.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 6, 2010)

I LoL'd at first in this Thread...
Then I just got really Confused à² _à²


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> I LoL'd at first in this Thread...
> Then I just got really Confused à² _à²


That is the normal reaction to a typical noob thread.


----------



## Don (Jun 6, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> I LoL'd at first in this Thread...
> Then I just got really Confused à² _à²


Normally it's the other way around for me.


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hotness.


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Hotness.


Do you like Ratte's edit?


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 10, 2010)

I believe the girl in the picture is Janice the Border Collie.
NSFW: ychan.ca/r/janice+the+border+collie/


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Too bad she's Canadian.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Too bad she's Canadian.


 If she looks like that I honestly dont care if she's a muslim and there's a bomb packed under her bewbs.


----------

